# Medical Treatment of Low Sex Drive



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

When threads about a female having a low sex drive are posted, a fairly common response is for her to see if the condition can be remedied with some type of hormonal treatment. Later sometime the original poster replies back to report that the doctor said everything checked out normal. 

I would like to know if there are any first-hand experiences of a female being diagnosed with abnormal hormone levels as a primary cause of a low sex drive and whose desire for sex increased after hormone therapy or any other medical treatments. 

I'm a male and already understand that a low sex drive is often caused by other factors such as being in an unhappy relationship or lack of attraction to one's partner. I have a warm and friendly relationship with my wife. I do my best to treat her well and with respect. I am trying to determine whether there is a realistic chance that her lack of a sex drive can be improved by seeking medical treatment.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

While my wife's hormone levels weren't abnormal for her age, they were declining and affecting her libido (we didn't have less sex, but she did have to make an effort to remember to initiate sex). She saw a hormone specialist and pretty much reversed the decline in libido after some experimentation with different products and doses.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> Later sometime the original poster replies back to report that the doctor said everything checked out normal.
> 
> I would like to know if there are any first-hand experiences of a female being diagnosed with abnormal hormone levels as a primary cause of a low sex drive and whose desire for sex increased after hormone therapy or any other medical treatments.


Hormone therapy is the standard treatment for imbalance. There are plenty of clinical reports in published research that document the patient, discovered etiology and evaluation throughout treatment.

The vast majority of individuals that present with claimed HD/LD do so based on their own subjective criteria. A question you will be asked is to determine the actual amount of desire that she has. Statistically, it is most likely going to be a Psychosocial element.


----------

